# wife gambling



## terrykeeton37

New to forum but I've been married 37 years and for the last 4-5 years my wife has become addicted to blackjack. Sometimes she does well but when she loses it's big and generally more than we can afford. Now she has started lying about going to the boat. I don't want a divorce but she sneaks and won't be honest.


----------



## Lostinthought61

have you taken over the finances in order to curtail her opportunity to withdraw money?
have you cut her credit cards...in other words what are you doing to enforce a tight reign on your finances ?
also does she herself as having a gambling problem? is she going to Gambler's Anonymous ?


----------



## brooklynAnn

Cut out her finances. Close all the credit cards. Call the credit agencies to put a block on your name and have a new report sent to you. 

Open up checking and savings only in your name. Transfer all funds into the new accounts. Do not give her an ATM card.

You pay all bills. Buy food. etc.

Take her to an addiction specialist and make sure she follows the steps. You have to also, inform her that she needs to get help and stay away from gambling or you will leave. Make sure you let her know what your limits are. Good luck.


----------



## Blondilocks

My husband had a penchant for poker. Twice he dipped into our savings to pay off his debts without telling me. Gamblers Anonymous was useless as he didn't want to stop playing. The only thing that worked was negotiating that he play no more than once a week or it was divorce court. Also, I took total control of all monies.


----------



## Woodchuck

terrykeeton37 said:


> New to forum but I've been married 37 years and for the last 4-5 years my wife has become addicted to blackjack. Sometimes she does well but when she loses it's big and generally more than we can afford. Now she has started lying about going to the boat. I don't want a divorce but she sneaks and won't be honest.


My SIL inherited a half million, married a guy with a good retirement...combined income over $100,000. 

Over 5-6 years she went bankrupt, 2nd mortgaged the house, gambled away all household income, and had to borrow daily living expenses from husbands kids....

She died destitute, leaving the daughter who cared for her in the last couple of years very bitter...

The SIL died of a brain tumor, and between her surgery, and her death, would jail break the nursing home to gamble on the boat....

You are in danger of being in the same boat...


----------

